# NEW LFS at Pacific Mall



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

well sort of. it's just a booth right beside the elevators by the center of the mall. sorry for the horrible cell phone pic. i was on my way up the escalator when i snapped the pic. it appears the little stand sells some dry goods, tanks and a few goldfish.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

It's really just an extension of Tung Hoi aquarium at Sheppard


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

where is this Tung Hoi aquariuM?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

vaporize said:


> where is this Tung Hoi aquariuM?


~4476 Sheppard Ave close to the food court


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

customer service is very bad at tung hoi. I once asked for the price of a fish from an old woman, she said $15. then I went back 3 days later and asked for the price from a young woman for the same fish (just want to confirm if it was still $15), and she said $18. I questioned her (I was very polite) why the price was different from what I was given from another woman, and asked her if she could phone and check with the old woman who was not in the store. She said $18 was firm and if I did not like it, she would not want my business.

I just walked away not buying anything. I still do not understand why I deserved this kind of response for just asking the price variance.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Tigercga said:


> customer service is very bad at tung hoi. I once asked for the price of a fish from an old woman, she said $15. then I went back 3 days later and asked for the price from a young woman for the same fish (just want to confirm if it was still $15), and she said $18. I questioned her (I was very polite) why the price was different from what I was given from another woman, and asked her if she could phone and check with the old woman who was not in the store. She said $18 was firm and if I did not like it, she would not want my business.
> 
> I just walked away not buying anything. I still do not understand why I deserved this kind of response for just asking the price variance.


hahahaha big deal, certain reef store, will do that if you walk out and come back in two hour. Certain oakville store will even change price within 15 minutes while you are still in the store. Scary - isn't it?  Oh btw, the difference is not $3 but $300 on the same piece of coral.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Tigercga said:


> customer service is very bad at tung hoi. I once asked for the price of a fish from an old woman, she said $15. then I went back 3 days later and asked for the price from a young woman for the same fish (just want to confirm if it was still $15), and she said $18. I questioned her (I was very polite) why the price was different from what I was given from another woman, and asked her if she could phone and check with the old woman who was not in the store. She said $18 was firm and if I did not like it, she would not want my business.
> 
> I just walked away not buying anything. I still do not understand why I deserved this kind of response for just asking the price variance.


that happend with me with a turtle at the flea market...but i argued my way out and got it for $15

BTW what kinda fish was it?


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

vaporize said:


> hahahaha big deal, certain reef store, will do that if you walk out and come back in two hour. Certain oakville store will even change price within 15 minutes while you are still in the store. Scary - isn't it?  Oh btw, the difference is not $3 but $300 on the same piece of coral.


Just because another store does it doesn't mean that's right.If I was Tigercga and asked politely and in return got a rude response id walk out as well.
Customer service is key when I go to any retail store.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tigercga said:


> customer service is very bad at tung hoi. I once asked for the price of a fish from an old woman, she said $15. then I went back 3 days later and asked for the price from a young woman for the same fish (just want to confirm if it was still $15), and she said $18. I questioned her (I was very polite) why the price was different from what I was given from another woman, and asked her if she could phone and check with the old woman who was not in the store. She said $18 was firm and if I did not like it, she would not want my business.
> 
> I just walked away not buying anything. I still do not understand why I deserved this kind of response for just asking the price variance.


Just a quick question, are you of an asian persuasion or another? I ask only because I have friends who are Caucasian walk into stores in pacific mall and such and have been answered with rude responses and higher prices while myself on the other hand (I'm Chinese) when speaking Cantonese to the employees have always gotten the lowest prices and friendliest faces. Sad to say but it happens sometimes, don't take it personally.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Tung Hoi lady was nice to me. I got my first Figure 8 puffers from her.

Incidentally the asian foodcourt at the back part of that strip-mall (NOT at pacific mall, on Sheppard, near Brimley) has the BEST malaysian-singaporean "mee goreng", "nasi goreng", and other malay cuisine. Woot! Love eet!
W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

3020 said:


> Just a quick question, are you of an asian persuasion or another? I ask only because I have friends who are Caucasian walk into stores in pacific mall and such and have been answered with rude responses and higher prices while myself on the other hand (I'm Chinese) when speaking Cantonese to the employees have always gotten the lowest prices and friendliest faces. Sad to say but it happens sometimes, don't take it personally.


LOL, same thing happens to me. I've had a Viet friend go into a Canto restaurant and pronounce something on the menu wrong, the waiter sighed and acted like he didn't want to serve them while they were there. He was nice to everyone else though.

We should all gather and do an experiment. ;]


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Been there a couple days ago. Service was almost non existent and when I got service was this senior gentleman it was more of a 'are you going to buy something?' approach when I was asking about the pricing and sizing of the tanks. Nice to know if I needed AC filter media in a pinch P.Mall is open till 21:00 (and a little later if you're inside already in my experience I think max was 20mins over closing) that they are close and I can get it if all stores are closed and if it was holiday time or such but the helpfulness and service was not there so I didn't even ask about the pricing on the media.

Anyone know if the pricing on the media and some smaller tanks is good there? Or how good their pricing is? I've only got MOPS and BA to compare with mainly.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Joeee said:


> LOL, same thing happens to me. I've had a Viet friend go into a Canto restaurant and pronounce something on the menu wrong, the waiter sighed and acted like he didn't want to serve them while they were there. He was nice to everyone else though.
> 
> We should all gather and do an experiment. ;]


lol my parents had a simliar experience at a Quebec restaurant when they couldn't speak Francais but I never had the problem  (must be my dominating bushy eyebrows )


----------

